# My anavar journal



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

So im 21, and this is my first experience with the dark side of muscle !!

been going gym for about 2 years, i trained hard last year for about 8 months but after a few injurys broken knee and hand i had about 3 months out.....lost it all , drunk and ate like a pig

so only reallybeen back training for the last 5 months, i started in january at 72kg .... im up to 78kg ... looking good possibly the best shape ive ever been in...

my flatbed dumbell press is up to 40kg from 20kg ( 6reps)

Shoulder dumbell press is up to 30kg from 17.5kg (10 reps)

and up to 220kg leg press (5 reps)

so im really happy with my progress

i used mhp up your mass which was execellent in getting me back to my old size and strength !! my abs arnt as visible as i wud like .. a lil fat on the waist but im workin on shiftin it

my training ( would like a new routine maybe or a bit of a change)

monday-chest

flatbed-incline-decline (dumbells )5 x sets 10-6 reps of each at as heavy as i can go.

bar bench press - 3 x 25 reps low weight

cable flies x 5 10reps at heavy

bench flies x 4 12 reps heavy

tuesday-back and legs

seated row - 4 x 10 reps at heavy

lat pull down -4 x 10 reps at heavy

one arm row - 4 x 10 reps at heavy

revs flies-4 x 10 reps at heavy

leg press-4 x 10 reps at heavy

calg raise-4 x 10 reps at heavy

there a machine i used for back dnt no wat its called lol -4 x 10 reps at heavy

dumbell squats-4 x 10 reps at heavy

wednesday-cardio and abs-

thursday- arms

friday-shoulders

shrugs-4 x 10 reps at heavy

arnold press-4 x 10 reps at heavy

shoulder press- 4 x 10 reps at heavy

dumbbell front raise - 4 x 10 reps at heavy

dumbell side raise -4 x 10 reps at heavy

shoulder standing front row 4 x 10 reps at heavy

saturday-cardio and abs

sunday- start again

sorry the names of excercise are prob wrong but i hope u get a idea

diet ( could be better )

morning

8.20grapefruit juice with anavar 10mg

8.30protein shake 60g with semi skimmed milk with added 5g bcas and 5 g glutamine.

250g lean chicken with 50g of carbs wrap/beans/rice/potato

snack on .. salted peanuts

anavar 10mg

300g of cottage cheese with 2 tins of tuna sometimes with sweetcorn

natural yogurt to snack on

chicken or mince beef with carbs ( this is what ever i can get my hands on, dependin on work i may miss this)

protein shake 1 hour pre workout

5g creatine and 5g lglutamine - anavar with grapefruit juice 30 mins pre workout

i have a drink off iced water with 20g of dextrose and 5g of bcas while i work out

post workout

60g protein 50g dextrose shake

1 hour postworkout

a meal depending on what ive eaten throught the day either chicken, mince beef or fish with a small serving of carbs

grapefruit and anavar 10mg

then sleeeeeeep :thumb:

so hit me where it hurts and tell me where i can improve my workout and diet .. ill get some pics on when i find the lead for my camera

im a week into my anavar cycle .. wow im so thristy all the time !! not as hungary .. have to force myself to eat !!

strenght is a little better but i feel like i can work out longer .. more reps than normal, also sweat like a pig .. sleeping was ok until last night woke up sweating, didnt no where i was cudnt really settle again after that..

and few lil red spots on my chest !! i dnt ever get spots 

feel tired to ...... 7 weeks to go hope its worth it !!!


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

good luck 40mgs a day yes? id do a few 100mg of test a week youll feel like a god lol


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck with your training mate will keep an eye on this as I have some rhom anavar waiting to be consumed :thumbup1:


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

what does your rohm stuff look like mate ???

packaging is pooo .. white tub black lid ?

yellow tabs with slight orange specs ?

some people warned me to be careful as winny can b pre packed as anavar as its cheaper but ive seen the rohm winny and its blue and smelt different ..the source is a big guy .. loves the juice so i trust him... kinda

uping mmy dose to 50mg as of today



stevenE said:


> Good luck with your training mate will keep an eye on this as I have some rhom anavar waiting to be consumed :thumbup1:


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

Aye mate they are the same ones I have there 50mg tablets.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Will be watching this, I done a anavar journal myself and it was alot of fun


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

russforever said:


> Will be watching this, I done a anavar journal myself and it was alot of fun


How would you rate your cycle russ, was it worth it, would you do it again.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

stevenE said:


> How would you rate your cycle russ, was it worth it, would you do it again.


Loved it, Strength gains awesome, few lbs of lean mass i kept. Was well worth it and I plan to run it again at some point but higher dose, I done 60mg a day for 40 days and pct of novla and clomid to be safe


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

Good stuff glad to here some positive feedback on a var only cycle. cheers mate.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/84816-anavar-first-cycle.html if you wanna have a skip through it, only thing i complained about was the shin pumps and lower back pumps


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

day 18 ....

defiantly loving the var !! im starting to really fell the strength gains and looking a lot more trim in the mirror although i put on 1kg

i uped my dose to 70mg ed !! i have pics to post but cant work out how to do it ...


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

sam- said:


> day 18 ....
> 
> defiantly loving the var !! im starting to really fell the strength gains and looking a lot more trim in the mirror although i put on 1kg
> 
> i uped my dose to 70mg ed !! i have pics to post but cant work out how to do it ...


good stuff mate was wondering how you were getting on..

think if you go advanced when posting and add them as an attachment. its the wee paper clip beside the smiley face..


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

hopefully there attached ???

few thing i have noticed is i dnt sleep well ... sweat more.. appetite is up and down...... mainly down ,forcing food down my neck


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

im getting some lower back pains ..on the right sidde. it dosent feel muscluar !! could it be kidney or liver ???

im running 70mg a day


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

sam- said:


> protein shake 1 hour pre workout
> 
> post workout
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but do you take 1 protein shake a hour before working out (if so how much protein) and then another 60g protein shake post workout - how long after the 1st?

Seems like a *LOT* of protein in a short space of time? I'd expect to see most of that in the pan!


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

Gsedge1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but do you take 1 protein shake a hour before working out (if so how much protein) and then another 60g protein shake post workout - how long after the 1st?
> 
> Seems like a *LOT* of protein in a short space of time? I'd expect to see most of that in the pan!


hi

hmm 50g a hour before i train

then training 1-1.5 hours

and a shake within 15mins of training


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

done shoulders today ..... strength was amazing !!

i normally shruggle get 10 reps of 30kg dumbells on my shoulder press

but got 7 reps out nicely on 35kg :thumb:


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

keep pushing mate, how long are you running the anavar for..


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

stevenE said:


> keep pushing mate, how long are you running the anavar for..


i planned to run it for 8weeks .... but depending on how my back pains go i may shorten it ..

im going to start takin liv52 2mora and have some tribulus ordered to add to my cycle...


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

\ said:


> hi
> 
> hmm 50g a hour before i train
> 
> ...


If you're taking 60g of protein after training that's 110g of protein within 3 hrs which could be too much. You only need 2g of protein per kg of body weight per day?

I'm sure I've read on here that your body can't process that much in such a space of time?


----------



## Harold16 (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you have any before and after measurements for arms??


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

Gsedge1 said:


> If you're taking 60g of protein after training that's 110g of protein within 3 hrs which could be too much. You only need 2g of protein per kg of body weight per day?
> 
> I'm sure I've read on here that your body can't process that much in such a space of time?


men can break down 45g protein per hour i think...

i cud be wrong ?


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

Harold16 said:


> Do you have any before and after measurements for arms??


no before!!! but there 37.5cm tensed 3 n a half weeks in ..... ill keep u updated


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

i drank last nite ...my guts are sore today and pi5sing out my asss

change of routine tomorrow .. and going to cutting down my carb intake.


----------



## Harold16 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been researching steroids for a little while now, first overcoming the stereotypes associated with steroids by viewing 'bigger stronger faster' and other documentary style films. I have been training naturally for a year going from 60kg to 70kg in a few months, however i am stuck at this weight now. Although size gains are a little limited i am still progressing in strength.

Im thinking of using Anavar for my first cycle next year, when i am 18. I have read it is a relatively weak steroid and is even administered to women and children. I am not too sure about using anything above 50mg a day, isn't it harsh on the liver?

Should i be taking anything other than milk thistle to protect internal organs whilst on Anavar or other anabolics?

Some people feel that the results from an Anavar only cycle are not completely worthy of the cost involved. After seeing this log i disagree, but am considering using a injectable testosterone ester to maximize results. What would be the safest testosterone ester to take with an anavar cycle?

Also what kind of pct would you recommend?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Harold16 said:


> I have been researching steroids for a little while now, first overcoming the stereotypes associated with steroids by viewing 'bigger stronger faster' and other documentary style films. I have been training naturally for a year going from 60kg to 70kg in a few months, however i am stuck at this weight now. Although size gains are a little limited i am still progressing in strength.
> 
> Im thinking of using Anavar for my first cycle next year, when i am 18. I have read it is a relatively weak steroid and is even administered to women and children. I am not too sure about using anything above 50mg a day, isn't it harsh on the liver?
> 
> ...


mate start a new thread although you are gonna get flammed for mentioning your age and asking for pct reccomendations

i would go test e if going down that route, but not with var,certainely not at the front of cycle anyway

on its own or with dbol as a front loader is very popular


----------



## Harold16 (Jun 3, 2010)

How do i start a new thread??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

just go into the steroid section and post a new thread there

simples!!!!!


----------



## Harold16 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sam, how is your progress. Is your health fine???


----------

